# How many inspections should be required on SFD's? Insulation inspection?



## Jobsaver

How many standard inspections should be required on SFD’s? We average thirteen, and are thinking of adding another for insulation.

-	stormwater

-	sewer/water service

-	footing/pier

-	under-slab plumbing or electrical

-	slab

-	rough hvac

-	rough plumbing/house gas

-	rough electrical

-	framing

-	final hvac

-	final plumbing

-	final electrical

-	and final building.

Anybody out there have an insulation inspection after the framing inspection?


----------



## mjesse

We absolutely have an insulation/fire and draftstop inspection prior to drywall installation.

mj


----------



## Frank

We have been requiring insulation inspections for decades

It is on Virginia's list of minimum inspections that have to be done


----------



## Darren Emery

Good conversation starter, Job.

Question for you:  can you summarize a stormwater inspection?  What are you looking for on this one?

Also - do you perform seperate finals for the trade work, or just cover everything at one time on a final?


----------



## texas transplant

We do all the inspections you have listed, plus insulation and draftstopping also after the framing inspection just like mjesse.  We also do a construction meter (install of meter in house meter socket prior to final electric) and temporary electric service inspection.

We have a lot of hills and lots of retaining walls, so we do a final lot grading, retaining wall, stormwater direction inspection, plus we also have lots of irrigation systems, that get a plan review, installation and backflow device inspection.   If you don't have the backflow device installed and tested prior to the install inspection it cost you $75 for us to come back and do it.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Footing

Foundation

Underslab (rare)

Roof & wall Sheating

Framing, Rough Plumbing & Mechanical at the same time(state covers electrical)

Insulation

Sheet rock

Final, bldg, plumb,  mech all at the same time

Have been doing insulation for decades


----------



## High Desert

We also do separate shearwall/braced wall and holdown inspections as well as insulation inspections.


----------



## ccbuilding

About 6 years ago, we started doing insulation inspections after finding that several new homes had no insulation in the attic.

This was discovered by the new owners after their first cold winter month, and a propane bill of $400 to $600 for that month.

These homes were built by different contractors, but insulated by the same company. The company had even provided the contractors with certification that the jobs had been completed!

Now we don't accept the certificates, we make sure the insulation is there, and is the proper amount.


----------



## Bryan Holland

City of North Port:

Underground Plumbing - 1st Rough

Stem-Wall Footing / Mono Slab

Filled-Cells / Tie-Beam / Wall Slab

Roof Sheathing

Roof Dry-in

Roof In-Progress

Windows / Doors In-Progress / Bucks

Mech Roughs

Plumb 2nd Rough / Tub Set / Sewer / Septic / Water Service / Well

Elect Roughs

Elect Service

Framing / Wall Sheathing / Truss Eng. / Tie-Down

Insulation / Fireblocking

Mech Final

Elect Final

Plumb Final

Build Final

This list does not include Engineering, Zoning, and Public Works inspections...


----------



## Jobsaver

Stormwater prevention measures reflecting best practices typically include silt fences and concrete washout area for SFD's. These are measures required to keep one's silt, dirt, and construction fluids on one's own property. These are required to help keep storm drains and stormwater basins from silting up.

We perform separate finals, though we may do the mechanical finals on the same trip as a final building.

Note: it is our administrative policy that only the mechanical contractor, (plumbers, hvac, electricians), have the ability to call in their own inspections. I do not believe too many ahj's have this requirement, but it helps with both minimizing disputes and with imposing reinspection fees.


----------



## Jobsaver

ccbuilding said:
			
		

> About 6 years ago, we started doing insulation inspections after finding that several new homes had no insulation in the attic.


We check the attic on the final building, but the walls and cathedral ceilings go unchecked. I already see enough to know that it is rare that batts are installed without "crushing" around any obstacle. Also, I rarely see properly installed baffles on tight catherdal ceiling areas.


----------



## FredK

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> How many standard inspections should be required on SFD’s?


Well if builders would do their job correctly, I'd say none.

But then again all the inspection quoted could be enough or not enough depending on what people do after you inspect them.

Here the min is:

Footing

Stem

Underground plumbing

Pre-slab

Rough Framing (includes plumbing, mechanical, electrial)

Drywall

Final


----------



## vegas paul

It's interesting how many jurisdictions do not do a separate roofing inspection.  Not to hi-jack the thread, but do you inspect for a re-roof?


----------



## Bryan Holland

vegas paul said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many jurisdictions do not do a separate roofing inspection.  Not to hi-jack the thread, but do you inspect for a re-roof?


Yes.  Florida has very stringent reroof / wind mitigation requirements on existing buildings, especially 1&2 Family Dwellings.

We require:

Nail-Off / Sheathing Insp.

Dry-in

In-Progress

Final

And the contractor / HO must submit an affidavit of compliance...


----------



## Jobsaver

vegas paul said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many jurisdictions do not do a separate roofing inspection.  Not to hi-jack the thread, but do you inspect for a re-roof?


No required inspection for a re-roof in my jurisdiction, but a permit is required. Typically, roof inspections are complaint-oriented. See this example for one that recently made the news:

http://www.katv.com/global/category.asp?c=189703&clipId=5212047&autostart=true


----------



## ccbuilding

We do re-roof inspections for nailing and sheeting. Sometimes end up going back three or four times, depending if they tear off all at once or area by area. Lots of time spent for a $50.00 permit.


----------



## cboboggs

Here we do:

Footing

Foundation

Plumbing Ground Rough

Plumbing Wall rough (sometimes broken into DWV and H2O

Temporary Electrical Service

Electrical Rough

Framing

Drywall

Electrical Panel

Plumbing Final

Electrical Final

Building Final

With our recent adoption of the 2009 IRC, we added a braced wall panel inspection.

Stormwater/erosion control are all handled with the overall development. We DO NOT require mechanical permits or inspections for 1 & 2 Family Dwellings. Public Works takes care of the water and sewer laterals and connections.


----------



## dbrown

Here we do: footing, slab, plumbing slab,bond beam,floor system, sheathing & strap prior to trades, rough-ins, insulation, temp. power & final. Floor and attic insulation is checked at final.


----------



## Jobsaver

How are you guys with experience doing insulation inspections handling batt insulation? Cathedral ceilings or any portions of ceilings where the rafter doubles as the ceiling joist?


----------



## texas transplant

vegas paul said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many jurisdictions do not do a separate roofing inspection.  Not to hi-jack the thread, but do you inspect for a re-roof?


Our council for some reason before I got here exempted re-roofs from permitting.   Odds are with the quality of work we are getting, we will be permitting and inspecting them in the near future.


----------



## fatboy

Setback/footing

Foundation reinforcement

Damproofing/perimeter drain

Plumbing groundwork

Roof/wall sheathing

Flashing

Rough frame/plumbing/HVAC/electrical

Insulation-we don't see any true vaults around here, no way to make the IECC reqs.

Sheetrock (checking for tile backer board and separtion req's- amended IRC)

Final inspection, all trades, plus attic insulation, final roof, grading

Yes Paul, we do reroof inspections, like to do mid-roof, otherwise installer takes responsibility....I know it goes without saying. Then final.


----------



## peach

Insulation isn't done until framing (all trade which needs to include all fire/draftstopping).  Insulation/energy seal inspection is required.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Bryan's list included "Windows / Doors In-Progress / Bucks" but other than that I didn't see any reference to house wrap and window sealing.  These are two of the most discussed items related to construction problems but I don't see on anyone's list where you can't seal the windows and house wrap and install the siding without calling the inspector.

They should be inspected--did I miss something?


----------



## Jobsaver

Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Bryan's list included "Windows / Doors In-Progress / Bucks" but other than that I didn't see any reference to house wrap and window sealing.  These are two of the most discussed items related to construction problems but I don't see on anyone's list where you can't seal the windows and house wrap and install the siding without calling the inspector.They should be inspected--did I miss something?


I am now working on adding an insulation inspection . . . after which . . . it will be something else. The answers in these posts and threads often give me pause to say . . . did I miss something (else)?

 The point you make is a good one . . . we miss a lot no matter the sequence. At what point do you make the inspection? Do we check the nail pattern on the sheathing before the housewrap is installed? The housewrap, window sealing, brick ties, and flashing before the brick?

We require housewrap, but do not require a separate inspection for it. The house must be wrapped at the framing inspection, but may already be sided/bricked.


----------



## Daddy-0-

We do insulation and a veneer inspection. Veneer looks at braced walls, window/door flashing, house wrap, treated band board (if deck or landing is coming), and u-factor for windows. At insulation we also check for air barrier behind tubs and fire blocking etc. No roof inspection here and no footer. (3rd party inspected only)

I may miss one but....

foundation

projection

waterproofing/damp proofing

slab/monolithic

elec, plumb. and mech. rough in

electrical release of service

veneer

framing

insulation

water line/sewer line

all individual finals


----------



## fatboy

crap.......we also do house wrap.........


----------



## Jobsaver

fatboy said:
			
		

> crap.......we also do house wrap.........


Only if you remember! Ha!


----------



## Bryan Holland

I noticed most of you have made no mention at all to concrete / masonry inspections save for floors and foundation.

In 5 years I have only seen a half a dozen wood frame homes here in SW Florida.  Are block homes not common anywhere else?


----------



## Jobsaver

Bryan: Mostly wood frame, some cold form steel, here in central Arkansas.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Bryan--I have actively built in NC, FL and NM over the past 30+ years and traveled about quite a bit.  Only in FL have I seen the concrete block houses with tie beams.


----------



## Mule

Here's what we do:

Batter Board for set back compliance

Plumbing Rough

Foundation

Sheathing Inspection

Electrical Rough

Plumbing Top Out

HVAC Rough

Framing

Window Flashing & Brick Tie

Insulation

Electrical Panel for Temporary power

Building Final

Plumbing Final

Electrical Final

HVAC Final

Insulation Final

Drainage


----------



## Jobsaver

Mule:  Looks to me like you have the bases covered. We incorporate the drainage inspection at the final, but I need to add an insulation, sheathing, and window flashing & brick tie inspection to fill the gaps in our program.

With building having slowed down, it is a good time to incorporate changes.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Mule reminded me of a district I used to build in that required a survey before you were allowed to start anything above grade (similar to his batter board check though you could pour trench footings in advance).  It is a great idea because if people start the construction and find they don't comply with a set back, they ask for a variance and they are often given as governing officials are reluctant to make someone go to great expense in order to comply unless they are way off.  If there are walls, fences, driveways, etc. they should also be on a required final survey before giving a CO.  I had a neighbor put up a wall and encroached on my property (they were finishing their house just as I was starting mine).  Though the wall was part of the permitted improvements, they had been granted a CO and the municipality basically told me, "sorry, it's between you and your neighbor as we now can't really do anything".  The muncipality had permitted, inspected and issued a CO and now I had an encroachment that prevented me from moving forward with my construction until I got it resolved.  They literally forced me into a dispute with my neighbor by not requiring a final survey.  Later on getting a final survey with all improvements shown did become a part of getting a CO.


----------



## conarb

Bryan:

Here in California concrete block requires special inspection, is that just a UBC thing?  If it is it survived in the current IBC based code.  I took a vacation in Florida in 1969 and couldn't believe all the block construction, even mid-rise buildings that could never be built in block here.  I commented about it to a woman in the hotel and she said yeah, it was terrible, here shoe soles got moldy sitting in her closet.


----------



## texas transplant

Robert reminded me of a something that is a part of our footing inspection.   We require what we call a "form board survey"  verification by a land surveryor that the foundation location will conform to required setbacks must be in the job permit box when the inspection is made or the inspector will not pass the foundation inspection.


----------



## Jobsaver

Robert:

We check setbacks at the footing inspection.

On the fence issue, we do not survey, or require a final survey with improvements shown. If someone builds any structure on your property, that structure becomes your property to do with as you see fit. It is the neighbor or the neighbor's hire that caused the dispute, not the ahj.

Why add to the bureaucracy and expense involved in building every home to address rare exceptions? Unless one is very careful, making a new law to address a rare exception

defines bad government.


----------



## FredK

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> I noticed most of you have made no mention at all to concrete / masonry inspections save for floors and foundation.  In 5 years I have only seen a half a dozen wood frame homes here in SW Florida.  Are block homes not common anywhere else?


Special inspection required for block homes here.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Jobsaver--requiring a final survey be submitted does not create any additional work at all for the AHJ--it is letting the property owner provide proper documentation that the permitted improvements are placed in the right place.  Some places require setbacks for fences and drive edges as well.

And, my memory was jogged for one more document.  If it is being built in a FEMA special flood hazard zone, there is a required elevation certificate to document it is being built high enough.  I know of one where the builder started the framing and had misread his survey stick leaving the foundation 1' lower than what was required.


----------



## Jobsaver

Robert:

We are the Flood Plain Administrator for our area and also require an as-built elevation certificate in this circumstance. It is the law and a good one that protects people from buying a home that might otherwise become useless.

My rant concerning "requiring" an as-built survey for every home has nothing to do with exertion on the part of the ahj. To require it simply adds cost and bureaucracy, unnecessarily, to the process for everyone building a home. Problems with encroaching fences or driveways do not cause a situation where one's home becomes useless, and, already have remedy under other provisions in the law. Why encumber the building process?


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Jobsaver--We'll have to agree to disagree on the survey issue.  I would normally agree that adding more cost and burdens should be avoided.  However, these are items that are usually close to if not right against a property line and those locations are often difficult for anyone but a surveyor to determine.  Perhaps it is because you see if from a government administration viewpoint and my experience in this case was as a homeowner who had 2 extremely difficult situations--my lender and my neighbor.  But I will add this, if you aren't going to require verification that some of the improvements are where they are supposed to be, you shouldn't require permitting for them.  If a jurisdiction has setback requirements and you have to document the house is in the right location, this is exactly the same issue.


----------



## JBI

Prior to issuance of a permit per State requirements

Stormwater management/erosion control measures where applicable (can be combined with above)

Prior to pouring footings - verify soil conditions, form placement, reinforcement where applicable

Prior to pouring walls - verify adequacy of forms, reinforcement where applicable

Underslab utilities - plumbing test, any other underslab installs

Prior to pouring slab - stone, poly and WWM

Prior to backfill - verify drain, cover, material to be used

Framing

Ice and water shield

Rough plumbing

Rough electrical

Rough HVAC

House wrap

Insulation/firestopping

Final

If responsible for septic system inspection, add at least 2 more. One for components installed and exposed, one for covered and graded.

I always encourage homeowners and contractors to call any time they want something inspected, weather it's on the list or not. Few have ever become pests about it, but occasionally a homeowner gets reassurance about the work by having an extra inspection or two.


----------



## Jobsaver

Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Jobsaver--We'll have to agree to disagree on the survey issue.  I would normally agree that adding more cost and burdens should be avoided.  However, these are items that are usually close to if not right against a property line and those locations are often difficult for anyone but a surveyor to determine.  Perhaps it is because you see if from a government administration viewpoint and my experience in this case was as a homeowner who had 2 extremely difficult situations--my lender and my neighbor.  But I will add this, if you aren't going to require verification that some of the improvements are where they are supposed to be, you shouldn't require permitting for them.  If a jurisdiction has setback requirements and you have to document the house is in the right location, this is exactly the same issue.


Robert:  I am happy to agree to disagree . . . just ask my ex's!

Historically, I have been involved in my ahj on three fence location disputes and one driveway dispute. And, in these four cases, my involvement probably did help expedite resolving the issues more quickly than otherwise might have happened . . . just by virtue of having a working relationship with the people involved.

Still, these are four cases in ten years on the job.

In my ahj, we will continue to sell $20 fence building permits. And, we will continue to go out and attempt to ensure that all proposed fences will ultimately meet Zoning restrictions.

What we will not do, or rather, what I will not do for as long as I can, is create a new rule that will require a survey that will result forevermore in that $20 permit costing $275 for every citizen in my community that wants to legally build a fence.

Anyway, Anywho, Anyhow . . . I sure do appreciate all of your excellent posts in these threads.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg

Jobsaver--Thanks for the respectful response.  It got me to thinking of a workable compromise.  Do you think the following requirements would be reasonable?  Require that permit applications (including plat plan for a new house) show all improvements including proposed fences and driveways.  My personal opinion is that if it is scaled and shows setbacks that anyone can draw that plan, doesn't have to be a surveyor.  But for the CO, require that all hardscape improvements be in place and that all properly corners be exposed and flagged clearly so that the inspector can visually ascertain that the improvements are within in the property boundaries and appear to be set back as proposed (eyeball it).


----------



## Jobsaver

This might work. Establishing the setbacks for the footing location at the beginning of a job does, of course, depend on those pins. Pins are generally visable, and as of yet undisturbed.

But preserving the corner pin visability to the end of a job or re-establishing it would be difficult for somebody. It would often require digging, and in some cases, a new survey.

There are already many competing forces at work at the point of completing a home, building, or project, including fences, landscaping, . . . closing dates . . . expired leases . . . moving schedules . . . etc. I can't see holding up a closing because either a builder or homebuyer has not started, or completed a fence. For that matter, I can't see holding up a closing, (C/O), even if a fence is built on the wrong property. Too many things getting held up by government at a time when most parties are concerned with more pressing matters. No life safety issue. Can be resolved later, or, in emergencies, immediately by whoever owns the property, (tear it down and sue for expenses). Depends a little on what kind of neighbor you want to be.

Also, many fences are established within a few weeks, months, or years after a C/O for a home is issued.

Most fences established here are probably off a few inches, and sometimes a foot or so. Most people will acknowledge the fact and accept the discrepancy.

Everywhere I have personally lived in town, fences have existed between my property and my neighbor's property. Before much time at all passed, it would casually become established whose property the fence was on, and, who actually owned the fence. Then, we turn our focus to the overhanging branches above and consider who owns the trees. Go fiqure?


----------



## fatboy

That's why we require the pins be exposed, footing forms set, and stringlines set at property lines, so we can verify compliance with structure setbacks at the very beginning. We will recheck if needed at foundation inspection if necessary. After that, unless something gets added to the structure that wasn't on the approved site plan, as in a deck or cantilever, we are done with setbacks. After we issue a C.O., it is the property owner(s) problem(s).


----------



## mtlogcabin

> That's why we require the pins


be careful of that "offset" pin that is somtime used. Happened to us. Offset pins where installed throughout the subdivision because the utility easement was very narrow and someone thought the corner pins would be removed during utility line installations. Hence a couple of homes where built within the setbacks.


----------



## fatboy

yeah, we have had a couple of those, one we had to measure from the midlle of the street to ID the offset pin, now it is just institutional knowledge, hopefully someone is still here when housing takes off.


----------



## TJacobs

We require a permit plat with location of proposed work and proposed top of foundation elevation.  We require a foundation plat showing actual location and TOF be submitted after the foundation is complete or no roughs.  We require a final as-built survey with all improvements shown and distances to all lot lines.

Have not seen many fences built with the house.  Having that as-built in the file really helps.


----------



## Jobsaver

TJacobs said:
			
		

> We require a permit plat with location of proposed work and proposed top of foundation elevation.  We require a foundation plat showing actual location and TOF be submitted after the foundation is complete or no roughs.  We require a final as-built survey with all improvements shown and distances to all lot lines.QUOTE]Do all three items have to be professionally prepared and stamped? How much does this add to the cost of every SFH? Is the additional cost justified?


----------



## Mule

We only require a surveyor to get involved when we have a very unique shaped lot where it is hard to determine setbacks. When we do the batter board inspection the property lines are required to have stringlines in place or we will not inspect it.

We also require a surveyor to get involved when we have an elevation that needs to be met. Either FEMA flood plain elevation or there may be a drainage problem and a FF elevation is required to ensure the struture will not be affected.

As far as fences and other improvements we only require a plan to be submitted, drawn to scale, showing the location of the fence or whatever. We do not require a surveyor to get involved. If a person submits a plan stating "this is where we are building the fence (or whatever)" we take them at their word. If they build it over the property line it would have to be really off if we are to say anything. Who can tell f it's an inch or two off. Property owners are very vocal when they think the neighbor is violating their space. If the neighbor thinks the fence is over on their property...civil matter. We do the best we can to keep this from happening but......


----------



## bgingras

In MA typically we have :

Excavation, maybe footing at the same time

Foundation which will include damp proofing, water proofing and drains. An as built plan from a surveyor is typically required at this point before moving forward.

Frame which I also look for draft stop/fire stop at the same time

Insulation

Final

Some towns have separate fire detection rough and finals per FD.

Trades have their own roughs and finals including sheet metal which will soon become our job.

jobs that have peculiar items may get extra inspections. Re-roof get me driving by at random to check in but we have no inspections other than a final required. I like to pass by my open permit sites whenever I have some spare time on the road.


----------



## Alias

First off, I do do pre and final inspections on reroof jobs.

SFR inspections:

Setbacks, trench & reinforcement

Footing

Foundation wall/venting/slab, anchor bolts, seismic hardware

Floor framing, vapor barrier, insulation,subfloor

Wall & roof framing, fireblocking

Shear/bracewall panels, roof sheathing

Housewrap & windows/doors

Rough electrical, mechanical, and plumbing

Wall & attic insulation, attic venting, baffles

Drywall/lathe & plaster

Electrical and plumbing fixtures, mechanical

Final including required site improvements - curb & gutter, grading, landscaping

Several of the inspections I have in this list are for the homeowner so that they can follow the progress on their new home. I'll be updating the list in the next month to reflect the sprinkler and 'CalGreen' requirements. :mrgreen:

Sue, in snowy, chilly CA


----------

